# 

## kosmosm

Witajcie

Aktualnie w swoim domku mam wylaną płytę i na wiosnę przymierzam się do zadaszenia. Chciałbym aby ekipa zrobiła mi lane skosy zamiast tradycyjnych karton-gipsów. Abstrachując totalnie od "+" i "-"  takiej metody (powiedzmy że decyzja podjęta) czy ktos mógłby opisać jak pokrótce takie skosy się wykonuje, na co trzeba zwrócić szczególną uwagę, jak wygląda sprawa z ociepleniem stropu.
Mam dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, dach kopertowy.

Z góry dziękuje za każdą informacje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zakrzów

witam,
my mamy dokładnie taki strop. Ocieplone mamy styropianem, na to blacha.

----------


## kosmosm

> Czy masz wyliczone te skosy przez projektanta ? Jest to spory ciężar i ja bym nie zaryzykował zawalenia się domu bez przeliczenia tego typu skosów:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-TRUMNĘ-!!!&
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nych-poddasza&
> 
> Swoją drogą dla mnie bzdura do kwadratu


Poczytaj wypowiedzi kolegi http://forum.budujemydom.pl/strop-be...k-g-t3529.html

Przynajmniej on to jakos argumentuje.

----------


## kosmosm

> Poniższy cytat i wszystko jasne 
> 
> Bzdura stulecia i niewyobrażalna głupota i nieodpowiedzialność !!!
> Gdybym wiedział gdzie i kto to piszę automatyczny donos do INB o zagrożeniu życia...
> 
> No i podsumowanie:
> 
> 
> Szczerze,życzę powodzenia i oby nikomu nic się nie stało...


Z tego linku chodziło mi tylko o sensowne wytłumaczenie użytkownika adam_mk  który pisze tak:


"Czytam i trochę robi mi się dziwnie...
Wydawało mi się, że ci, którzy budują, to o swojej robocie powinni conieco wiedzieć!

Jak dom ma być ciepły - to ma być szczelny.
Szczelności karton-gipsem się nie zapewni.
Strop wylewany, poprawnie wykonany, to strop szczelny z definicji.
Wtedy NAPRAWDĘ da się uzyskać parametry lepsze jak te nakazane 0,3W / 1m2 x stK.

Stropy tego rodzaju nazywają "trumną" i są wykonywane od zawsze.
Technologicznie nie są trudne. Technicznie - trochę, bo betonu trzeba pilnować, żeby nie "zjechał" i wylewać możliwie gęsty.
Są jeszcze betony lekkie...
Też można z nich.

Strop piętra z karton-gipsu to namiastka. Sposób, żeby było tanio i szybko.
Wychodzi bardzo tandetnie.
A jak działają?
FATALNIE!!!

Patrząc od dołu:
Karton-gipsy na stelażu.
Folia paroizolacyjna.
Ocieplenie (zwykle wata).
Folia paroprzepuszczalna.

Folia paroizolacyjna nie jest szczelna! Ona jest tylko opóźniaczem dla przemieszczania się pary wodnej.
DLA POWIETRZA NIE JEST BARIERĄ!!!
Para wodna, której najwięcej ZAWSZE zbiera się pod sufitem, powoli z powodu tego opóźniacza, przedostaje się do warstwy ocieplenia. Do tej waty. Wraz ze strugą NICZYM nie blokowanego CIEPŁEGO powietrza i tam się wychładza.
Po drugiej stronie tej przegrody są przecież warunki (temperatury) zewnętrzne.
W tej wacie przekraczany jest punkt rosy i robi się bagno...
Jak zima długa - to nawet spore!
Parametry izolacyjne lecą na pysk.
Mamy dom kryty warstwą wody, co działa jak blacha falista!
Parametry izolacyjności opisane na opakowaniach tej waty to sobie można wtedy ... wsadzić!
To parametry dla wełny SUCHEJ.
Daje się tej waty tyle, żeby w sezonie na łeb nie zaczęło cieknąć z sufitu. Żeby tej wody sporo się mogło zmieścić.
Nadchodzi lato i zaczynają tam (w tym stropie) panować warunki tropikalne.
Woda z tej waty odparowuje i niczym nie zatrzymywana (przez tę folię paroprzepuszczalną) oddala się w otoczenie.
Ale...
Przestrzeń nad tą watą MUSI być wentylowana. No, dziury w ścianach szczytowych muszą być!
Są nawet normy na ich wielkość.
I jakoś to trwa...
Proces ten odbywa się cicho i niewidocznie, dopóki ktoś nie MUSI wsadzić tam łapy (w tę watę) w sezonie grzewczym, zwłaszcza pod jego koniec.
Jak wsadzi - zaczyna się piekło!
Bo - spieprzyli! Źle zbudowali! Do sądu!. Zastrzelić ! Zbrodnia!!!

Tyle, że to taki rodzaj stropu i taka technologia!
TAK MA BYĆ!

DLATEGO wiele osób decyduje się na "trumnę", niewiele choć drożnej i nieco trudniej.

Dla mnie - dom kryty watą to absurd!
Dla wielu - NORMA! Tak się teraz robi!
Zgoda!
Robi się!
Ale czy zawsze trzeba robić coś źle? Jest jakiś przymus?
Kary będą jak ktoś zrobi dobrze?

Zajmuję się ciepłem i wentylacją. Ten mechanizm znam dobrze.
Dlatego, jak ktoś mnie pyta - jak skuteczna będzie rekuperacja (odzysk) to pytam - a jaki ma być strop nad pietrem?
Bo jak się większość ciepła wypuszcza ze sporą ilością powietrza przez taką namiastkę stropu - to do odzysku zostaje niewiele.
NAJLEPSZE urządzenia mogą wtedy odzyskać nawet do 15%, jak strop spaprany."

Oczywiście słusznie przytoczył Pan "lekkomyślnośc" niektórych budujących i konstruktorów/architektów

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karolinawer

Witam, 
Ja mam lane stropy ze skosami (co prawda projektant twierdził, że teraz robi się karton gips - ale uwzględnił naszą prośbę na etapie projektu, znajomi zrobili tak jak wszyscy czyli karton i teraz żałują). Deskowanie i zbrojenia wykonane zostały systemem gospodarczym - tu dużą aktywnością wykazał się kier bud. Sam beton zamówiony z gruchy z podajnikiem - godzina i było gotowe :smile: , trzeba tylko powiedzieć że na strop ze skosami. Ocieplenie styropian 8 przekładanka ( kolega ma 5 i mówi, że jest ciut za mało - tak jak by nie było). Po otynkowaniu mamy górę praktycznie do malowania :smile: .

----------


## kosmosm

> Witam, 
> Ja mam lane stropy ze skosami (co prawda projektant twierdził, że teraz robi się karton gips - ale uwzględnił naszą prośbę na etapie projektu, znajomi zrobili tak jak wszyscy czyli karton i teraz żałują). Deskowanie i zbrojenia wykonane zostały systemem gospodarczym - tu dużą aktywnością wykazał się kier bud. Sam beton zamówiony z gruchy z podajnikiem - godzina i było gotowe, trzeba tylko powiedzieć że na strop ze skosami. Ocieplenie styropian 8 przekładanka ( kolega ma 5 i mówi, że jest ciut za mało - tak jak by nie było). Po otynkowaniu mamy górę praktycznie do malowania.


hmmm ocieplenie 8cm x 2 czy tylko 8? mi niektórzy podpowiadaja ze 10cm wystarczy? jak uważacie?

----------


## marchew

a ile masz na ścianach tego styropianu? na dachu powinno być nie mniej (delikatnie mówiąc)

----------


## Bullineczka

20 tyś :wink:  wez chłopie policz a pózniej się wypowiadaj. Dla siebie nigdy k-g klientowi owszem! Szybko i tanio i ... kolejny (frajer) domek!

----------


## necik

> No cóż...jeśli _"klientowi"_ to jesteś zwykły "poszukiwacz-ka" kilentów  Może jakiś właśnie frajer i nie umiejący liczyć pójdzie na lany skos 
> O żelbecie nie musisz mi nic mówić i skłaniać do liczenia bo...mam płytę żelbetową robioną przed chwilą i wiem ile materiał kosztuje 
> Podtrzymuje moje 20tys.zł za taką robotę,jeśli uważasz inaczej to licz tutaj


U nas troszke drożej wyszło ale po wylaniu betonu poszło ocieplenie bodajże 10cm i na to cienka wylewka kolejnego betonu i dopiero więzba na dach , taki strop na poddaszu powinien być uwzględniony na etapie adaptacji i musi to zrobić architekt

----------


## cyma2704

Ja mam skosy betonowe ocieplone 20 cm styropianu i zrobiłam awanturę kierownikowi budowy, że nie dopatrzył wieńców, bo miało być 30 cm. 10 cm to bardzo mało ocieplenia.
20 tys. za lane skosy to tylko tam, gdzie nie umieją ich robić. W moim rejonie zdecydowanie taniej. Dwa lata temu zmieściłam się w 10 tys.

----------


## Carpenter78

Dla mnie to był koszt materiałów, też coś koło 10 tyś. ze styropianem.
Jak ktoś zleca tą robotę to już nie ma szału...ale wg. mnie warto.

----------


## adam_mk

Ile razy trzeba napisać aby RAZ ktoś zrozumiał?!!!
TEN strop wcale nie musi być NOŚNY!!!
To nie podłoga piętra!!! (kolejnego)
Ma być SZCZELNY!!!
MOŻE być z betonu lekkiego i cieńszy jak ten NOŚNY.
A wtedy kosztuje naprawdę małe pieniądze...

Kształt piętra modelujecie sobie z karton-gipsu (czyli kleicie w gównie - konstrukcyjnie) i to Wam jakoś nie przeszkadza...

Nad "tym" dopiero stawiana jest więźba...
A pod nią ocieplenie (tyle, ile kieszeń wytrzyma - jak zwykle!)

Adam M.

Arturo72
Przemyślałbyś problem raz jeszcze...
To, że nie zrobiłeś akurat tak nie znaczy, ze TAK nie jest lepiej!

A.M.

----------


## Kangurzyca

A u nas jest stropodach ale nie lany tylko wymurowany z pustaków 12. Przeplatany zbrojonymi wieńcami dodatkowo w każdej fudze między pustakami jest puszczony drut 6tka. 
Roboty przy tym jest dużo, najpierw deskowanie (ale nie musi być tak idealnie szczelna jak pod lany betonem) no i potem mozolne murowanie. Na końcu powiezchnia plaska po której będzie się chodzić na strychu jeszcze zostła zalana cienką warstwą betonu. 
Wszystko przed założeniem dachu, ale po załozeniu więźby zostało ocieplone styropianem 10cm - i tak jest wystarczająco wg mnie. Pchanie 30 cm styopianu to juz lekka przesada.
Skosy po styropianie już nie zalewane betonem, jedynie siatką i klejem zaciągnięte - w końcu nikt nie będzie po nich nigdy chodził. Powerzchnia płaska na srtychu będzie zazbrojona siatką i zalana cienką podłogą.
Zalety stropodachu murowanego - duuuuuużo lżejszy od lanego.. umiejętnie zrobiony nigdy się nie rozpadnie, w środku gotowe ścianki do tynkowania i malowania.

Przy zaczynaniu prac ze stropodachem tzreba uważać na zostawienie otworów okien dachowych - pownny być zostawione odpowiednio większe (ne na szerokość a na długość) bo potem odległość od połaci dachu, w którym będzie osadzone ookno - do wewnętzrnej powierzchni stropodachu w pokoju na poddaszu jest znaczna-ok 40-50cm, więc trzeba odpowiednio otwory okienne wyprofilować, tak żeby do pokoju wpuścić jak najwięcej światła.

Potwierdzam - koszt takiej operacji dość znaczny, ale to sie robi na lata i warto mieć twardy dach nad glową a nie kawałek kartonu....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## stiopek

Ja mam wylany taki strop i polecam każdemu w czasach kiedy klimat się zmienia i coraz częściej dochodzi do zerwań dachu przez wichury i inne dziadostwa.Kolejny plus to w lato dużo chłodniej na poddaszu i cieplej w zime.A co do kosztów to lekki strop prawie kosztuje to samo jak policzysz koszty pózniejszego wykończenia płyty, gładzie ,docieplenie.

----------


## stiopek

> Ja mam skosy betonowe ocieplone 20 cm styropianu i zrobiłam awanturę kierownikowi budowy, że nie dopatrzył wieńców, bo miało być 30 cm. 10 cm to bardzo mało ocieplenia.
> .


Mylisz sie 20cm styropianem to nawet za dużo tyle to sie dociepla wełną,położenie 30cm styropianu to tylko nie potrzebne koszty bo zysk byłby znikomy.

----------


## maly77

Hejka!

A ja sobie też zafundowałem na części mieszkalnej lane skosy, na to 15cm styro (10 + 5 na przekładkę, siatka, klej), strop poziomy z akermana.

U rodziców i znajomych konstrukcje lekkie czyli GK.........niestety nie mają o nich najlepszego zdania :bash: 
Pęka, pizga z jakiś dziurek pod halogenami, jak jest ulewa to trochę ten deszczyk słychać....

Każdy robi jak uważa, jego sprawa

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kosman

Witam
Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany adaptacją więźby na skosy żelbetowe to proszę o kontakt:
[email protected]
Jestem konstruktorem z uprawnieniami bez ograniczeń i zapewniam doradztwo w tym temacie.

----------


## trafal

Witam,
dorzucę też swoje 3 grosze. Ostatnio na moim domku zrobiłem betonowe skosy i nie żałuję. Koszt nie jest mały - zależy to oczywiście od  wielkości domu ale sumarycznie warto jeżeli ktoś stoi teraz przed wyborem to polecam. Więcej roboty na początku, a jak master jest kumaty i zrobi to zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną to nie ma się co bać. Szalunek, stal, beton, styropian i na koniec klej + siatka lub beton (ja na styro wylałem beton który stosuje się na wylewkę).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Raźny

Moje, żelbetowe skosy ociepliłem 30cm styropianu. Po 15cm na mijankę, I na to poszedł klej. Dopiero więźba i między nią 12cm wełny. Razem 42cm na skosach. Sufit będzie 30 styropianu i 15 wełny. co da mi 45cm. Uważam, że to jest wymiar minimalny. Skosy tak jak poleca Adam Mk. Muszą być szczelne dla powietrza.. A przy okazji ochronią dobytek przed zalaniem wodą i huraganowym wiatrem w razie katastrofy jak dach odleci tfu... tfu... tfu...

Ogólnie bardzo i od serca polecam..

----------


## dedert

Czy orientuję się ktoś czy strop betonowy na poddaszu obniży koszty wykonania więźby dachowej? Czytam że wykonanie standardowego dachu (dachówka ceramiczna) w projekcie Naomi G2 (widoczny poniżej) to ok 90 tyś z materiałem i robocizną. Może lany strop obniży znacznie te koszty?

----------


## perm

> Czy orientuję się ktoś czy strop betonowy na poddaszu obniży koszty wykonania więźby dachowej? Czytam że wykonanie standardowego dachu (dachówka ceramiczna) w projekcie Naomi G2 (widoczny poniżej) to ok 90 tyś z materiałem i robocizną. Może lany strop obniży znacznie te koszty?


W tym przypadku tanio się nie da. 300m2 powierzchni dachu. Od cholery tego. Ciesz się z tych 90 tyś.

----------


## jkmp

Lane skosy to nie stropodach, nie przenoszą obciążeń dachu. Nad nimi robisz normalną więźbę i dach, więc nie zmienia to w żaden sposób ceny dachu.

----------

